# New Fargo gun laws



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

So August 1 the new gun law went into effect. I understand that tasers have came off the dangerous weapon list and are legal to carry.

My question is any good info in the new ccw law ? I read it in the forum but it is not to explanatory. Any input?


----------

